# Minnesota Bottle Show buys!



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello everyone!I am very excited to show off my new stuff from the show this weekend!It was a great show, and I was happy to meet some forum members including MINNESOTADIGGER, MNjars, and noleakjohn!So, anyways, my stuff...First up are a trio of Red Wing druggists.The first is a large (8" tall) druggist embossedC.J. Bender/ Druggist/ Red Wing, Minn.Next is a small version of the above bottle, with the same embossing.sadly, this one has a hole in the back corner, but it was $1 so what the heck []The third one is a dandy! mid to late 1880s, and is embossed:F.M. Parker/ Pharmacist/ Red Wing, Minn and has the FMP monogram []


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Next up I have another Red Wing bottle, only this one is a soda!There is a hutch from this guy that I really want, but they aren't cheap.Embossed: Reichert Bottling/ Works/ (moon and star)/ Red Wing, Minn. It is abm, but I know there are bim ones out there too.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is one that got my blood pumping!It is a label only, half full druggist from Rochester Minnesota!!!as you can see from my signature, I like Rochester stuff []To top it off, its from a VERY rare druggist that a big time Rochester collector has seen only once, and that was 10 years ago! Hopefully you can read the label. []


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Last but certainly not least, are my favorite buys from the show!TWO gravitating stopper bottles!The first is embossed:WM. Massolt/ Minneapolis/ Minnalthough this is solid 1870s or early 1880s, this one is more common, but I couldn't pass it up for $5!!!The next one is very hard to get (or so ive been told)It is embossed: WM Rosenkranz/ ST Paul/ Minn. and has the Matthews Patent base embossing!This is a killer bottle, and by far my most desirable Minnesota bottle! Close to mint and just the right amount of crudity set this one apart! Half of the stopper is still stuck inside. Overall, this show was great! met some great people, got some leads, and bought some really great stuff!Thanks for lookin'!!!


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 24, 2014)

Great buys buddy! Glad to see you adding onto you collection!


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks! I loooooove my gravs!


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice bottles, don't see a whole lot of those Gravs down here.  The base embossing is Killer Cool!!!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 24, 2014)

I was surprised to see two at one show! fortunately I was able to get both!the base embossing is really cool! gives a cool effect to the bottle when its standing up


----------



## MNJars (Mar 25, 2014)

Great stuff Spencer and nice talking to you again.  I could tell you were really pumped about that Rosenkranz!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice gets that was a great show for you.


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 25, 2014)

Some nice finds for you.  Glad you could find a Rochester bottle. Scott


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks guys! it was a great show!


----------

